# Brighton and Winchester



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm going to visit Brighton and Winchester university next month and wondered if either of these cities had any good reptile shops that I could check out while I'm there?
I tried google but its not being very helpful :-x


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

i dont know of any but woooo brighton :lol2:
sorry im not very helpful been on the red bull haha


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I know one in Brighton called Repco Herpetological Supply. Not very good on the lizard front but they have a nice selection of snakes...
Ben


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

erm brighton has Tranquility and a place called pet pet pet and another called repco - (this is the only Reptile bassed one though)
Other than those there really isint a lot to choose from to be honest but congrats on visiting brighton  its a great city


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Absolutely no good rep shops any where near us in Brighton, We are here though


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Nothing in Winchester either or surrounding areas.


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok thanks for the replies : victory:


----------

